# Maus macht Doppelklick bei einem Klich - Logitech G500



## Freshknight (3. Dezember 2013)

Moin liebes Forum,

ich habe seit einigen Wochen das Problem mit meiner G500, dass dieser irgendwie immer Doppelklicks bei einem Klick macht.

Das äußert sich folgendermaßen:

- Will ich auf Youtube ein Video abspielen, brauche ich extrem lange, da er das Video einmal abspielt und es wieder stoppt, mit einem Klick.
- Wenn ich einen Satz markieren und kopieren will, bricht er, sobald ich die linke Maustaste loslasse, den Markiervorgang ab.
- Will ich etwas mit einem Klick auf Vollbild bringen, bringt die Maus es zum Vollbild und dann wieder ins Fenster - müsst euch so vorstellen, als würdet ihr zwei mal in eurem Browser das Quadrat klicken.
- Ich drücke bei Mozilla Firefox das Plus neben dem Tab um ein neues zu öffnen - er öffnet zwei

usw.

Vielleicht ist es ja bloß ein Softwarefehler, der sich leicht beheben lässt. Die Maus ist ca. 2 1/2 Jahre alt und ein Wiederkauf lohnt sich nicht, da der Preis immens gestiegen ist, auf Amazon über 80 €. Bei Media Markt habe ich 30 € gezahlt.

Mit freundlichem Gruß und vielen Dank im Vorraus


----------



## Jeretxxo (3. Dezember 2013)

Das ist der verbaute Schalter, die Maus ist im Arsch und das wird nur schlimmer, das selbe hatte ich bereits bei 3 Logitechmäusen, bei 2 G500 und einer MX518 Refresh. 
Aber die gibts auch unter 80€:
Logitech G500 Gaming Mouse, USB (910-001263/910-001262) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
oder
Logitech G500s Gaming Mouse, USB (910-003604/910-003605/910-003607) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Ich benutz nun schon eine Weile eine Sharkoon Drakonia Black und bin damit glücklich, kostet weniger, kann das selbe und besser.


----------



## Dartwurst (3. Dezember 2013)

Das Problem hatte meine G 500 auch. Jetzt habe ich ein andere.


----------



## FREAKonHELL (3. Dezember 2013)

Das hat anscheinend jede Logitech Maus bei mir waren es 2 Performance MX sowie 1 G700.
Ich finds traurig was Logitech da baliefert =/

Ich löse mein Problem damit die Maus gegen die Wand zu klatschen, aber das empfehle ich niemanden der noch Garantie hat.
In CHIP Forum hatte mal ein User erzählt wenn die Maus öffnnet und bestimmte Sachen macht dann löst sich das Problem auf, allerdings halte ich das für unglaubwürdig.


----------



## Jeretxxo (3. Dezember 2013)

In vielen Fällen reicht es auch aus einfach etwas zwischen Taste und Schalter zu kleben, bspw. zwei Stück Tesa, damit der Schalter weiter eingedrückt wird, aber das ist auch nur vorrübergehend.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (3. Dezember 2013)

Logitech gewährt *3 Jahre Herstellergarantie* auf die Maus, du kannst sie also einschicken und erhälst mit etwas Glück als die neuere G500s, da die G500 schon EOL ist.

Das, was du beschreibst, klingt nach einer _prellenden_ Maustaste, ist mir bisher bei 3 von 4 unbrauchbaren Nagern passiert.
Mit Pech liegt es am Taster, mit Glück (wie im vorhergegangenen Post beschrieben) am Gegenstück, welches den Taster drückt und dadurch nach einiger Zeit eine Einkerbung aufweisen kann.
Es gibt für kreative und bastelfreudige Leute eine Menge Hilfestellungen, wie man dieses (mechanische) Problem lösen kannst, aber dabei verlierst du die Garantie...

Die Hersteller geben sich seit einigen Mausgenerationen keine große Mühe mehr, diese Verschleißteile besonders haltbar zu konstruieren - leider . Wegwerfgesellschaft².


----------



## keinnick (3. Dezember 2013)

FREAKonHELL schrieb:


> Das hat anscheinend jede Logitech Maus bei mir waren es 2 Performance MX sowie 1 G700.
> Ich finds traurig was Logitech da baliefert =/


 
Das kann Dir bei jedem Hersteller passieren. Ich habe 3 MS Habu mit dem Fehler gehabt die jeweils nur 6-12 Monate brauchten, bis sie diesen Fehler hatten. Zum Glück war Microsoft ziemlich locker was das umtauschen anging.


----------



## Freshknight (3. Dezember 2013)

So Leute, keine Ahnung wieso dies umgestellt war, aber es lag tatsächlich an einer Einstellung:

Meine G500 erzeugt einen Doppelklick, wenn ich einmal klicke - Logitech FAQ

Danke, kann closed, nochmal Glück gehabt ?

Wird die Maus nicht mehr hergestellt und deswegen der Preis ?


----------



## _chiller_ (3. Dezember 2013)

Hatte ich bei zwei Steelseries-Mäusen auch das der Taster hin war, seitdem kauf ich keine teuren Mäuse mehr, eine Maus für 35Euro reicht auch vollkommen


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (4. Dezember 2013)

> Wird die Maus nicht mehr hergestellt und deswegen der Preis ?


Ja. Die G500 ist EOL (end of lifetime) und die Restbestände sind im Preis explodiert, der Nachfolger schimpft sich G500s und bietet (Optik außen vor) keine wirklichen Neuerungen, kostet aber trotzdem 20 Euro mehr als die G500 zu ihren besten Zeiten . Logitech versucht da mal wieder die Geldpresse anzuwerfen.


----------

